# Feeling frustrated



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Just writing here curious if anyone else has ever been in this boat.

I am thoughtful about what I eat, taking vitamins, elderberry everyday, fire cider a couple times a week this winter -the warm(er) weather has gotten me outside and moving more lately. I even recently started drinking nettle infusions/ oat straw infusions (youtube susun weed to learn more) and yet still somehow I have gotten a bug 

It's complete with low energy, mild headache, some intestinal upset. and sadness.

I feel like my efforts have been lost. Do you get sick ever? What's your secret to staying well? Do you ever get sick when you add something healthy to your routine? Is it the healthy new thing that makes the body push out the harboring germ?

Curious to hear others experiences


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think you worry too much about your health and the stress makes you sick. Not kiddin'!

Get enough sleep, fluids, exercise, and GOOD foods, and you'll be fine. 

Mon


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

The vitamins alone would cause me to feel sick and run-down. I don't process supplements well.

Even with the healthiest diet, you'll still get the occasional bug. Germs are resourceful, that's how they survive.

At the same time, the human body is resilient. Remember that. It's easy to get so focused on "healthy" that we make ourselves sick.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Viruses are viruses. You can boost your immune system but nothing can prevent succumbing to the occasional virus. Regardless of supplements, the reality is that as you age, you'll succumb to fewer of them. Each virus your body encounters, it will learn to make antibodies and will recognize that virus again in the future. So, the older you get, the more viruses your body has developed antibodies to counter and the less often you will succumb.


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

I just bought oat straw and stinging nettle too! I also have herbal vinegar steeping in my cupboard right now thanks to Susun Weed. 

I think healthier eating can sometimes prevent viruses and sometimes just make them less severe. But lack of sleep or extended stress can definitely counteract those healthy efforts. Have you had problems with those two things recently?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Kings Table - Do you like the oat straw and nettle so far? I don't mix the two, just one at a time. So far I prefer the infusions warm. I hope to grow both this summer. I had thought that maybe my efforts were making this bug less severe than it could be. Some consolation...

I don't have any lack of sleep, in bed by 8, up at 430 5 so that's a good nights sleep.

"stress" so to speak is most likely a factor in this since I saw my dr in Jan and she said i should loose some weight. I always put on weight in the winter when I exercise less. But turning 40 in June and being told I need to loose weight is definitely bothering me. growing older freaks me out as I see loved relatives have to spend time in hospitals at the mercy of a system that feeds them perscriptions and poor food - like soda, ice cream, pudding!! what the heck!? 

I agree with those who said stress and worrying about health is a contributor. I need to do a better job letting go.

I try not to "worry" and just be aware of what I am eating/feeding my husband. I am aware that what you put in is what you get in terms of health.

thanks for your thoughts everyone.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Healthy people get sick. 

Healthy poeple are actually more likely to get the seasonal flu. Not because our immune systems can't handle it. Because they CAN handle it. 

The flu (virus or no) has a purpose. The sypmptoms are all the same as a deep detox. That is essentially exactly what your body is doing when you 'have' the flu. 

Most cultures have a deep seated tradition of fasting for at least a week of the year. During that week, these people manually went through their detox. Modern society has rid themselves of most ancient knowledge, but we still experience the consequences. Our bodies need a 'down time'. If you don't provide it, your body will take over and do it for you


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Moboiku said:


> Viruses are viruses. You can boost your immune system but nothing can prevent succumbing to the occasional virus. Regardless of supplements, the reality is that as you age, you'll succumb to fewer of them. Each virus your body encounters, it will learn to make antibodies and will recognize that virus again in the future. So, the older you get, the more viruses your body has developed antibodies to counter and the less often you will succumb.


And some viruses (strains of influenza) actually use a very strong immune system against us via cytokine storm. The lungs essentially became collateral damage in the strongest and healthiest of the population during the Spanish flu pandemic.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

For years I enjoyed not getting sick and eating healthy with medicinals seemed to be working great. I don't take vitamins but eat in a very healthy way. I managed to get a horrible flu 6 years ago. It was winter in Washington, damp of course and everyone was getting a flu. When I got it, I was so sick for 3 weeks which has only happened to me twice in my 52 years. Then I went years before I got a single cold. So at this point, I have been sick twice in 6 years, and the cold was very mild last winter. Keep up the good work and with less stressing things will likely work themselves out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would take the doctor's suggestion very seriously. She didn't say that without a reason. Thus, what you're doing to help your body get/stay as healthy as possible would benefit from a stable exercise program.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Bacterial and viral infections are generally transmitted by being in close proximity to someone who is infected, or touching the same surfaces as they have, then touching your face. 

I never take any supplements, herbs, or anything of that sort. But, I live away from people, and eat pretty healthy. When I do go to town for anything, I don't get close enough to people for them to breath in my face, and when I touch anything, such as a shopping cart handle, I never, never touch myself until after I've washed my hands. Keep some of that antibacterial hand cleaner in the vehicles, and have been known to rush to the soap section of the grocery store and open a bottle and use it(then go on and buy it, of course) after feeling something particularly gruesome on the shopping cart handle. If I go to the hospital to visit, I stand around with my hands in my pocket waiting for someone to come along and push the elevator button or something. Thankfully there are now antibacterial soap dispensers everywhere in a hospital. 

I may be perceived as eccentric, but I don't catch colds and flu.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I agree with the hand washing. I took classes this spring semester at a local community college, and before and after each class I went to the restroom and washed with soap and water. I use my sleeve to open doors, and/or after that or holding a railing going up or down stairs, head to the bathroom to wash. I wasn't sick at all and there were tons of people around and in the classes.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I eat fresh garlic everyday and also take a turmeric supplement. And vitamins. This spring a terrible bug went around and I did feel a little under the weather a day or two, but nothing like others. Getting enough sleep is key as well.

I am now about 1/2 vegetarian, and eat a lot of fresh spinach, kale, carrots. But I will eat steak, if I can, and cake, once in a while. And sometimes even more cake or goodies than I should! I don't stress on it too much. Get a 2 mile jog in every other day as well. My diet is not perfect, but better than it used to be, and better than most people. I think all the fresh veggies are very helpful, even if you do sneak in some not-so-healthy things at times.

If something tastes terrible I won't eat it, I don't care how "good" it is for me! I won't touch my wife's "detox" shakes cause of the aftertaste. And I think that is a good guideline. Eat healthy, but eat things that taste good - it will be a whole lot more enjoyable and successful. For example, I am so loving the fresh veggies (and the way I fix them) now that I find canned or even frozen produce almost inedible - so I am hooked on something that is better for me, yet tastes better! Today I made a salad that had spinach, kale, peppers, red cabbage, and mushrooms for my daughter's birthday party - my mother in law thought it was fantastic - these are items I eat daily with rice and soy sauce.


----------

